# ST. ALi UK (London/Clerkenwell)



## ChiarasDad

Yesterday I visited ST. ALi, where I enjoyed a truly, really, absolutely exemplary espresso, along with a terrific muffin, equally good herb salad, and very friendly service.

Highest recommendation if you find yourself in the area.


----------



## crispy

Haven't had a coffee in there, but purchased some of their espresso beans... lovely they were, it is a hidden gem... staff in there were real friendly and I plan to go back there to sit in soon...

btw Chiaras, I have your basket here... have you pm'd me your address?


----------



## ChiarasDad

crispy, do let them pull you a shot or three on your next visit. They have a very posh machine, and, to judge from my one visit, the skills to get great results from it. And, as you said, very friendly staff. The food's excellent too, and it's a really pleasant room to spend time in.

I thought I had PM'd you my address, but am sending it again.


----------



## speedstead

Excellent. I shall definitly check it out next time I am in the area! Great to know about these hidden gems, wonderful!!


----------



## Mr8ean

I went and I echo the comments above, a great place to sit and watch the world go by. I tried the Acatenengo bean made with an areopress.

It's a big place but was pretty busy when I was there (admittedly close to lunch time).


----------



## garydyke1

Off to London this weekend, Shall be checking this place out for Breakfast one day!


----------



## ChiarasDad

I hope you like it, Gary. In my book they are absolutely destination-worthy coffee, and they're a really good restaurant and have a nice atmosphere as well. Really a winner.


----------



## garydyke1

St Ali was AMAZING. We visisted 3 times, twice for breakfast and once for Lunch. I bought some Cult Of Done espresso blend as the espresso from their new machine was probably the best Ive ever had!

I intend to do a more thorough write-up on my London trip soon!


----------



## antonrod

Excellent coffee shop, I live just around the corner. I keep hearing people raving about there breakfasts so think this weekend is the perfect time for a try.


----------



## fatboyslim

Ha excellent! My London Coffee Guide book also raves (4.75/5) about this place and whats more its about 1 minutes from where I'll be living just off Goswell Road.

My local espressary (espresso bar + Roastery). Also on the coffee crawl


----------



## Earlepap

That means you're right by Prufrock and DoCaSA too. Lucky thing!


----------



## lookseehear

As holder of the book I hope you're planning the crawl!


----------



## MangoSand

just so you don't walk past it, it's now called workshop coffee. As far as i'm aware the original in melbourne is still called st. ali so i don't know what the name change is about really. Be assured the coffee is still as good as ever, and the food is really top notch too.


----------



## fatboyslim

Sat in Workshop/St Ali's right now! First espresso was very tasty! 50/50 Honduran and Ethiopian. Very complex.

Waiting for second right now. So awesome having this right round the corner!


----------



## fatboyslim

Just went in again and had an aeropress of some El Sal beans. Absolutely delicious!

Tasty oranges covered in chocolate. Best aeropress I've ever had.

Gotta love the uber grinder/boiler combo.


----------

